# YOUTUBE CHANNELS



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Alot of you guys here have youtube channels I dont know about , I know this because I come across videos of you guys sometimes on channels I didn't even know existed , ( slingshot related of course ). So drop links to you guys youtube channels and maybe a video or two representing what your channel is about .

Heres mine https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRIn7gno-6YtFno1cHCEymQ

The slingshots on there are not very good and outdated but its mine , I do however have a few recent hunting vids though, Subscribe please .

Cheers.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine is


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Mine is


Thats great , I bet you could hit a fly off a deers head at 500 yards


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

